# Bolens Iseki G174 Implement Attachment



## gmsjcole (Sep 3, 2011)

*I Need Help w/ Bolens Iseki G174 Implement Attachment*

I have a Bolens Iseki G174 TX1500F and I just purchased a 48" two stage snow blower and a 54" mower deck for it. Can anyone tell me how they are attached to the tyactor so they raise and lower. I downloaded the implement manuals for them but they seem to be missing a couple of details. At the rear of the snow blower there are two rods but the manual does not show where the two rods attache to the underside of the tractor. The mower manual shows a lot of linkage on top of the mower but it doesn't show how that linkage attaches to the underside of the tractor either. Can anyone help. Thanks.


----------



## gmsjcole (Sep 3, 2011)

From what I am reading on the internet there is a Push Arm Kit that has to be installed on the tractor first but I cannot find a picture of it anywhere. I could probably fabricate one if I could see what it looked like.


----------



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

Does the mower deck mount under the tractor? If so I can send you pictrues of my H1502 as it has the mule drive and the deck mounted. 

Basically the mule drive routes the front PTO down and back under the tractor. It had two pulleys with belts inside of it. It send power to the mowing deck vis a second drive shaft. On each of the three point lower arms steel cables mount and are guided to the mower deck via steel pulleys. This set up allows the Three point to raise and lower the mower deck.

Let me know if this info is useful, if you would like to see pictures, or how your set up turns out.


----------



## Mahwah Rich (Feb 7, 2018)

I have this tractor and mine has a front drop pto box. I some wheels and pulleys i attached in the lower rear of the tractor which when i raise the pto it tightens and raises it, but not very much. I only have it on one side but will be adding another pulley for the left side. The right side of the blower had a hole which i attached the cable to. I can send pics in a day or 2.
I have a Bolens g174 and need to find what radiator cap i need. Its blank and needs replacement. I think its the same body but different engine.


----------

